#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Appartement gezocht omstreken Maaseik,Maasmechelen of Genk .

## Sniwlaa

Salaam allemaal, 

Ben met spoed opzoek naar een appartement omsteek Maaseik ,Maasmechelen of Genk . 
De kosten mogen rond de 550 zijn het liefste all in . 


Alvast bedankt, 

Sniwlaa

----------

